# Skin decision HELP!



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am brand new here and wanted to say hi. I just got my K2 yesterday so this is a whole new world for me! I ordered the Oberon cover in Dragonfly/Pond, sky blue and was searching out a compatible skin.
Was leaning towards the Moon Fairy. Any other suggestions are welcome! Come on you enablers....what do you think??

TIA!

Already saved some of the fairy/butterfly screensavers to my pc, but a bit scared to mess with the system just yet. ;-)


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

It can be really hard choosing a skin since there are so many. Do you like cartoons, abstract, animals, or what? Maybe if you could narrow it down to three or four favorites you'd have an easier time.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks and you're right! Now let me "try" to post a picture or link to the ones I am liking.

http://www.decalgirl.com/assets/items/akin2/800/akin2-moonfairy.jpg

^^^^that one is very close in both color to my Oberon plus it also has dragonflies^^^

http://www.decalgirl.com/assets/items/akin2/800/akin2-flor-blu.jpg

^^^^would possibly look good with the (again) color^^^^^

http://www.decalgirl.com/assets/items/akin2/800/akin2-bayousunset.jpg

^^^^and that one is just plain pretty!^^^^

May have to edit this a few times to get it right!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

All three are beautiful, but I love the third one. In fact, that's the one I'm going to get next unless something prettier comes along. I think any one of them would go with your cover. I don't worry too much about matching the cover because when it's open you only see the skin and when it's closed you only see the cover and besides I'm a failure at matching colors. Or so my children tell me whenever I wear my plum colored slacks and my blue sweater.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to KB.  Good luck deciding on your skin.  That decision was harder for me than deciding on getting a Kindle in the first place.
deb


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome! I look forward to getting to know all of you. 

I am really a pink and brown girl, love that combo and I've seen some gorgeous pink/brown skins, unfortunately the Dragonfly/Pond cover doesn't come in brown. 

I am still undecided however I think I've ruled out the middle one now. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

The Bayou Sunset one was in my top 10 selection when I bought a skin, so that's my choice for you.  I saved the large versions of the images in a folder and then went through the images one by one.  If a skin didn't "speak" to me loudly enough, I deleted the image.  I narrowed it down to three, asked for opinions and everyone agreed that the one I liked best was indeed very much "me".

It's a tough choice, but so much fun!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Here are the ones you like:






























Another pretty one along the same lines, but adding some of your other fav colors:









I like your 1st and 3rd...and welcome to KindleBoards!!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Thank you so much for taking the time to post those pictures correctly for me. It helped so much to see them all on one page AND next to my cover (which has shipped I might add! So excited!!!). I am being pulled towards the first one especially seeing it side by side! (moon fairy) BUT....I also am really liking the last one that you suggested now too. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I love the Moon fairy! I also think any of the Anna Hymas Dragon Fly designs would be cute.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

cagnes said:


> I love the Moon fairy! I also think any of the Anna Hymas Dragon Fly designs would be cute.


I wish her Dragon Fly ones were available for the K2, like this one:
So cute!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Oh my goodness! Thank you so much for taking the time to post those pictures correctly for me. It helped so much to see them all on one page AND next to my cover (which has shipped I might add! So excited!!!). I am being pulled towards the first one especially seeing it side by side! (moon fairy) BUT....I also am really liking the last one that you suggested now too. Decisions, decisions...


No problem - glad to help!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

For what it's worth ... I LOVE LOVE the first one.  But, don't listen to me ... I can't even decide what skins I want for myself!!!  hahahaha!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The only problem with the first one is that none of the big stuff on the design shows on the Kindle front.  Too bad they couldn't move stuff over.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I wish her Dragon Fly ones were available for the K2, like this one:
> So cute!


Well, you can always have them do a custom skin for the Kindle, by going to the design page then picking from the drop-down.

908tracy, maybe it's just because I really like simple designs, but seeing them next to each other, I really like the 2nd design (with the flowers and swirls) combined with the Dragonfly cover.

And I'm very jealous, that's one of my favorite Oberon covers. But I change covers so often I just can't justify the expense of one yet.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I wish her Dragon Fly ones were available for the K2, like this one:
> So cute!


It is.... just click "electronic readers" from the drop down & then "Amazon Kindle 2".


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

cagnes said:


> It is.... just click "electronic readers" from the drop down & then "Amazon Kindle 2".


Huh, doesn't work for me - thought it wasn't available for K2 - says "undefined". Also, when on the K2 page and do the left-hand drop down to Anna's designs the "Dragon Fly Pink" doesn't come up. Does it for you? Can you provide a link (so my computer can get a clue)?


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> The only problem with the first one is that none of the big stuff on the design shows on the Kindle front. Too bad they couldn't move stuff over.


True ... but, for some reason on this design it doesn't bother me. Maybe it's because the entire main design is missing (I don't like it when part is there and part isn't), so it doesn't look cut off ... and also because I think the rest of the design, with the dragonflies and such, is pretty enough and "busy" enough to stand on its own.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Stellamaz said:


> True ... but, for some reason on this design it doesn't bother me...the rest of the design, with the dragonflies and such, is pretty enough and "busy" enough to stand on its own.


Very true!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Stellamaz said:


> True ... but, for some reason on this design it doesn't bother me. Maybe it's because the entire main design is missing (I don't like it when part is there and part isn't), so it doesn't look cut off ... and also because I think the rest of the design, with the dragonflies and such, is pretty enough and "busy" enough to stand on its own.


Agree!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

ITA with the "things being cut off" irritate me. lol  Well, drum roll please...........I have decided on the Moon Fairy!!!! I think I want to get the last one with the moon and the fairy blowing a kiss next. Or maybe for my laptop....I love that one too. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.

Big thanks to everyone for all of your help. Much appreciated!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Huh, doesn't work for me - thought it wasn't available for K2 - says "undefined". Also, when on the K2 page and do the left-hand drop down to Anna's designs the "Dragon Fly Pink" doesn't come up. Does it for you? Can you provide a link (so my computer can get a clue)?


It works for me, try this link... Dragon Fly pink. I'm able to select the kindle 2 & add the skin to my cart.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

cagnes said:


> It works for me, try this link... Dragon Fly pink. I'm able to select the kindle 2 & add the skin to my cart.


Congrats, I think you made a good choice, that combo will look nice!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Excellent choice!  When I first saw this one, here on this thread, I couldn't believe what an awesome match it was. Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

F1Wild,

I will definately post pictures when I put it all together! =)


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I love your choice.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I love your choice.


Thank you so much!


----------

